
Ask HN: Demand for Open Source Applicant Tracking System? - rhc2104
Hi y&#x27;all,<p>I was wondering if companies would use a simple open-source Applicant Tracking System.<p>Right now, the only open-source-ish Applicant Tracking System is OpenCATS.  However, OpenCATS is not on an OSI-approved license, and hasn&#x27;t been updated too much in the last few years.<p>Thanks!
======
brudgers
Does the OpenCATS license create substantial _business_ problems?

Is OpenCATS missing important _business_ requirements?

~~~
rhc2104
I personally find OpenCATS's interface confusing. Also, it seems to rely on
having the applicant enter structured data, rather than embedding the resume
on the candidate's page, which is a worse experience for both the candidate
and resume evaluation.

As far as the license, this clause is limiting for some businesses: "You may
not use the Licensed Software to operate in or as a time-sharing, outsourcing,
service bureau, application service provider or managed service provider
environment."

